# 98 Polaris sportsman 500 4x4



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi y'all
A friends sportsman 500 is having problems...It has a good battery new starter new starter drive new carb new fuel pump and it acts like it has too much compression...It is really hard to get to turn over...and I don't think it is turning over fast enough,,,,what could my problem be?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

seems the timing was off....180 degrees...


----------

